# Lightroom and iPad?



## Weatherby

I am new to the forum so please let me know if this is the wrong forum to post in.  I am also fairly new to LR, but love it so far. Iam wondering what is available if anything to have LR on an iPad?  I can't seem to find information on it which leads me to believe it is not yet available. If that is the case is there another program or App that is similar for the iPad?
Thanks.


----------



## clee01l

Weatherby Welcome to the forum.  Adobe does not make a Lightroom Application for iOS devices.  There is really not enough horsepower on an iPad  or enough storage to do all of the things that LR can do.  Adobe does make "PS Express" for the iPad and this will permit you to make some basic edits to images taken by or loaded into the iPad.


----------



## Weatherby

Thanks. I thought that was the case but was hoping there was a Lightroom lite or something.  I'll check out the ps express.


----------



## tekman

HI,  You might want to take a look at the Photosmith 2.0 app for ipad  it is Lightroom friendly.  It doesn't do everything that the full blown Lightroom does but it will get you started with the basics and then you can sync with LR on your Mac through a plug-in.


----------



## viento

I have Snapseed and Photogene on my iPad. These two little programs can do basic work on photos.
But normally I don´t work on my photos with the iPad. I only use it en route as an interim storage. At home
I transfer my shots into my iMac and treat them there with LR and PSE. (Now and then I use Aperture or even less iPhoto.)


----------



## mikewren

Weatherby said:


> I am new to the forum so please let me know if this is the wrong forum to post in.  I am also fairly new to LR, but love it so far. Iam wondering what is available if anything to have LR on an iPad?  I can't seem to find information on it which leads me to believe it is not yet available. If that is the case is there another program or App that is similar for the iPad?
> Thanks.



What are you looking to do with your photos on iPad?  v2.0 of Photosmith is still a few weeks away from release, but it's a huge improvement over the first version.


----------



## livefats

Thanks for the question, Weatherby: I'm in the same sort of situation, having decided to use the iPad 3 in the field rather than a laptop, and then transfer my photographs to my PC on my return for editing in Lightroom. Photosmith seems just the job for me - it syncs with Lightroom, and allows you to catalogue, add tags and so on. Waiting now for v2.0: thank you, mikewren!


----------



## Karayuschij

clee01l said:


> Weatherby Welcome to the forum.  Adobe does not make a Lightroom Application for iOS devices.  There is really not enough horsepower on an iPad  or enough storage to do all of the things that LR can do.  Adobe does make "PS Express" for the iPad and this will permit you to make some basic edits to images taken by or loaded into the iPad.



So, this is a fake?

[video=youtube;itnSEqoHJLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itnSEqoHJLg[/video]

Or is it only a remote control connected to another computer?


----------



## clee01l

[h=5]Karayuschij,[/h]You will need to provide more information than a photo. AFAIK, Adobe does not have a LR app for the iPad. The only image manipulating app is Photoshop Express.  And there is nothing that will read a LR catalog file. 
The only 3rd party app that comes close is the one already mentioned Photosmith.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Well, the great news is, if the Lr App is a fake, the same guy has also ported Adobe PSCS6 to the iPad as well!  

http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=HnhuxBMk-1g&feature=youtube_gdata

Excellent performance too, it really flies.

It must be a prototype, or an alpha test, because I can't seem to locate an actual copy to purchase.


(for the humor impaired, this is sarcasm!)


----------



## jimburgess

Of course it's not an iPad app. Airplay is likely being used to display LR or PS on the iPad in the videos. IMO, it is nothing more than a somewhat misleading promo to get you to epiem.com (the word "tethering" is buried in the YouTube comments for the LR video, and is the only reference to what is really being shown).

The LR video was put on YouTube in May 2011. If that was a real product don't you think there would have been an incredible uproar by now? If it looks too good to be true....


----------



## clee01l

May 2011?  I did not think Airplay showed up on OSX until MountainLion (10.8.0)


----------



## jimburgess

Wow...I really screwed up, huh? Try Air Display, or Splashtop Streamer. I'm sure you got the point.


----------



## clee01l

jimburgess said:


> Wow...I really screwed up, huh? Try Air Display, or Splashtop Streamer. I'm sure you got the point.


I had forgotten about Air Display, but i was thinking about one of the VNC apps.


----------



## Karayuschij

clee01l said:


> I had forgotten about Air Display, but i was thinking about one of the VNC apps.


When I wrote "Remote Control" I was thinking to something like this.


----------



## RikkFlohr

I did this at a Lightroom User's Group in April of 2011 as an April Fools Joke. At the time, I used Airplay also on Snow Leopard.


----------



## Johnthesnapper

Slightly off topic but I would like to shoot to my iPad and then transfer to a wifi hard drive in the field. Is this possible. I know you can stream from a wifi HD but can you download to a HD from a iPad?


----------



## clee01l

Johnthesnapper said:


> Slightly off topic but I would like to shoot to my iPad and then transfer to a wifi hard drive in the field. Is this possible. I know you can stream from a wifi HD but can you download to a HD from a iPad?


John, I'm not sure I follow your plan.  Can you elaborate? 

Are you wanting to tether the camera to the iPad?  How do you plan to get the images from the camer to the iPad? Does your iPad have 3G? And are you planning to use the 3G to transfer to a HD? Is the HD in the field with you and your iPad or on some other network node?  Do you have a specific WiFi HD device in mind?


----------



## Johnthesnapper

Hi
I'm using a eye-fi card in my camera to send raw images to my ipad via wi-fi. My client can check shots as we go along. But it dosnt take long to fill up the ipad. So I would like to either be able to auto transfer from ipad to a hard drive while shooting or download them while we are setting up for the next shot. Seagate make a 500mb portable drive with Wi-Fi. I shoot a lot of clothing on location so it would be great if this was possible.


----------



## Replytoken

Johnthesnapper said:


> So I would like to either be able to auto transfer from ipad to a hard drive while shooting or download them while we are setting up for the next shot. Seagate make a 500mb portable drive with Wi-Fi.



Unless Seagate has updated the driver/firmware for the drive, I believe that the original drives did not allow files to be transferred from the iPad to the drive.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l

AFAIK, the Seagate GoFlex and other similar devices are one way. This may be an Apple iOS limitation rather than a software limitation on the Seagate.
It is probable that the GoFlex ia a LINUX network appliance running as a DLNA server. 

There are some iOS apps (Syncellence & Stratospherix FileBrowser)  that can exchange files across an ethernet or bluetooth network. There is also Dropbox.  I've not tried either of these apps but Dropbox is something that I use from time to time to move files between my iMac and the iOS devices that I have.


----------



## Johnthesnapper

Dose anybody have a workaround it doesn't have to be Seagate just workable in the field. Cheers J.


----------



## clee01l

Johnthesnapper said:


> Dose anybody have a workaround it doesn't have to be Seagate just workable in the field. Cheers J.


As i suggested earlier, Dropbox can move files between your iOS device and a networked computer using the internet and Dropbox's cloud storage. Dropbox needs to be running on the networked computer to sync files. Dropbox has recently added a feature to streamline the uploading of your iOS camera images to the Dropbox folders


----------



## Replytoken

Johnthesnapper said:


> Dose anybody have a workaround it doesn't have to be Seagate just workable in the field. Cheers J.



Do you  need to use an iPad?  The Satellite drives from Seagate are $200, and for just a bit more, you could use a netbook instead of the iPad.  Just a suggestion.

--Ken


----------



## Johnthesnapper

True but I have an iPad and it works well with my eye-fi card and my clients like the iPad experience on location a bit shallow but it keeps them happy. Worth thinking about though.


----------



## Weatherby

I am new to the forum so please let me know if this is the wrong forum to post in.  I am also fairly new to LR, but love it so far. Iam wondering what is available if anything to have LR on an iPad?  I can't seem to find information on it which leads me to believe it is not yet available. If that is the case is there another program or App that is similar for the iPad?
Thanks.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Let's hope for "shallow clients with deep pockets" 

(Sorry, OT, but couldn't resist)


----------



## Mosaic

*Mosaic Free Lightroom iPad Plugin*

Check out Mosaic View. Mosaic puts your photos automatically in the cloud and makes them available through a Web app which is optimized for the iPad. Your most recent 2000 images are free.


----------



## Replytoken

FYI: http://connect.dpreview.com/post/6365066828/adobe-lightroom-ipad?news .

--Ken


----------

